# Gentoo und ADSL



## marcoX (9. März 2004)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren, wie man "wärend" einer neu installation von Gentoo mit
ADSL ins Internet kommt?
Laut Handbuch wäre das nötig um Packete nachzuladen.

Nun komme ich allerdings aus Österreich und benötige das Protokoll "pptp (vpn)"!
Dieses musste ich unter SuSE und auch unter Windows nachinstallieren, dass
das Internet funktionierte. 

Wie geht das bei Gentoo?

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------

